# Angeln an der Ostsee



## fishing_12 (29. Juli 2009)

Kann mir jemand was über das Angeln in der Lübecker Bucht
sagen (Rechte, Methoden, ...), denn ich gehe dieses Jahr dort hin in den Urlaub


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Ja,
die Suchfunktion! Und: Lübecker Bucht ist groß! Wo?


----------



## petripohl (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Moin Moin fishing 12
erstmal willkommen im Board!!!
@ dolfin ... man der Junge ist 15 und neu im Board ... wenngleich der Tipp mit der Bordsuche bestimmt nett gemeint und richtig ist. 
Wann ist der Urlaub den geplant? Zu Zeit ist eher dünn mit Fisch von der Küste. Eventuell Aal??
Oder aber mit dem Kutter???
Ein paar zusätzliche Infos sind mit Sicherheit hilfreich.
Aus rechtlicher Sicht reicht der Fischereischein an der Küste von SH.
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## scripophix (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin fishing 12
> erstmal willkommen im Board!!!
> 
> Aus rechtlicher Sicht reicht der Fischereischein an der Küste von SH.
> ...




Nö, Malte, stimmt nicht ganz, Ausnahme ist im Zentrum der Lübecker Bucht die Strecke von Lübeck - Brodtener Ufer - Niendorf. Da ist eine Zusatzerlaubnis nötig gem. dem alten Stadtrecht Lübecks.
Ansonsten reicht der BuFiSchein.

Zur Zeit:

Hornhecht gut
Dorsch recht klein
Platte klein
Mefo fast weg
Aal ja
Hering selten, ausgesuchte Stellen


Wirklich lohnend sind Horni und Aal.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Genau darum ging es Malte! Es ist eben nicht "so".
Ich will dem Jungen ja helfen - aber er muß sich auch selbst helfen. Das Bord bietet viel Material dazu an, da muß man halt mal lesen.
Fragen wie "Lübecker Bucht", Dänemark, Italien, Norwegen kann man nicht beantworten bzw. man bekommt nur die unbrauchbaren Infos. Es kann ja nicht so schwer sein, seinen genauen Aufenthaltsort näher zu beschreiben. Deine Antwort Malte, wäre z.B. bei einem Urlauber in Travemünde voll in die Hose gegangen.


----------



## petripohl (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Wenn ich soetwas lese weis ich genau warum ich hier im Board besser keine Fragen stelle!
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## baltic25 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*



petripohl schrieb:


> Wenn ich soetwas lese weis ich genau warum ich hier im Board besser keine Fragen stelle!
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte


 
|good:

Es sind aber immer die gleichen die so kommentieren und zu allem und jedem einen Komentar abgeben...........


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Wieso?
Du gibst eine falsche Auskunft und redest davon, dass sich andere falsch benehmen? Die Lübecker Bucht ist sehr groß, sie umfasst sogar noch Teile der mecklenburger Küste. Wenn man einen Rat geben soll, sollte man wissen um welche Ecke es sich genau handelt. Und wenn man einen Rat ausspricht, sollte er auch zutreffen. Wie würde sich der "15jährige" wohl fühlen, wenn er an der Küste bei Travemünde einem Kontrolleur in die Hände fällt?
Baltic: Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf


----------



## scripophix (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Männers, nu gebt Ruhe, hier geht es um die Frage(n) eines *jungen* Sportkollegen, der unsere Hilfe erbeten hat. Also helfen wir ihm, wenn es irgend geht.

Ich kann Malte's Frust gut verstehen - da hat er es gut gemeint und kriegt plötzlich eine reingerumst, wie vom Spiess beim Bund. Ich hab es früher gehasst, wenn mein Pauker die Fehler dick und rot angekleistert hat. Dann gab es Extra-Ärger zuhause.

Also: Bleibt auf dem Teppich, Malte's kleiner Lapsus (man kann ja nicht immer an alles denken) ist ja sofort ergänzt worden. Dafür sind wir doch alle hier; denn was einer nicht weiss, das kennt der nächste.

Weiter viel Spaß in der Lübecker Bucht - ich geh nachher was fangen (wohl nur ne Wurst auf der Travemünder Woche, aber das ist ja auch wat Leggeres)... #6#6#6


----------



## fishing_12 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

tut mir leid, aber ich muss mich hier erst mal zurechtfinden.

Ich gehe nach grömitz, also nordwestlich von Lübeck.


----------



## scripophix (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Hier ist dein potentieller Angelplatz, die Seebrücke. Schau die Webcam am Tag an:

http://www.scampi-groemitz.de/webcam/webcam1a.php?size=g

Diese Infos über Dahme kannst du für Grömitz gut verwenden:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=152472&highlight=dahme+angelf%FChrer

Und hier noch ein wenig zu Grömitz direkt:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141351&highlight=gr%F6mitz

Weiter viel Spaß hier im Board und schreib mal einen Bericht, wenn du zurück bist.

Noch Fragen ? Dann bitte fragen.

Petri


----------



## fishing_12 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Also ich hätte da noch ne  Frage.Was ist den zurzeit der beste Köder für Hornhecht?


----------



## fischkop29 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

hi, erstmal musst du warme tage erwischen, wo sonne ist, und wenig wellengang da beißen die am besten. bei mir funktioniert immer noch der fischfetzen am besten, angeboten mit wasserkugel. ich finde nur das sie dieses jahr doch sehr klein ausfallen. selten kommen große an den haken.

versuch es aber auch mal mit schlanke blinker, vorne zwischen drilling und öse zur verbindung eine 2-3cm monofile schnur setzen, dann hast nich soviele fehlbisse 

aber wenn du mit wasserkugel angelst, probier auch mal ruhig mit maden, immer schön langsam einholen, mit pausen dazwischen, wirkt echt wunder, auch mit maden, wollte ich auch zuerst nicht glauben, bis ich es selbst ausprobiert hatte und es klappte 

hoffe konnte dir ein bißchen helfen


----------



## scripophix (1. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Horni haben wir zuletzt (bis vor kurzem) erfolgreich mit schwimmendem Sbirolino und Fischfetzen (ich bevorzuge Hering) geangelt. Informiere dich über das Sbiro-Fischen, es ist ähnlich der geschleppten Wasserkugel, scheint mir aber erfolgreicher aufgrund besserer Wurfweiten und direkter Schnurführung.

Mit den Kunstködern war es zuletzt irgendwie zum Verzweifeln, bei uns lief das einfach nicht wirklich richtig. Die Hornis schwammen zwar hinterher, aber zufassen wollten sie nicht. Viele Angler und viele verschiedene Köder: Ziemliche Nullnummer. [Manchmal ist es genau anders, da gehen sie wie die Bekloppten auf den Kunstköder.]

Ausprobieren und auf erfahrene Ostsee-Angler achten - die Kollegen sind meist nett und helfen mit Tipps vor Ort.

Petri|bla:


----------



## fishing_12 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Danke für eure tolle Tips.Ich hätte da noch ne Frage wist ihr was über das Angeln am 
Griebler See?


----------



## Klaus S. (2. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*



fishing_12 schrieb:


> Danke für eure tolle Tips.Ich hätte da noch ne Frage wist ihr was über das Angeln am
> Griebler See?



Da bist du hier Falsch.... hier gehts ums Brandungsangeln.


----------



## scripophix (2. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*



fishing_12 schrieb:


> Danke für eure tolle Tips.Ich hätte da noch ne Frage wist ihr was über das Angeln am
> Griebler See?



Offen gestanden: NIX. Nie gehört, sorry, versuch es lieber in der entsprechenden Region... |kopfkrat


----------



## KawangA (8. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Hallo,
mal eine Frage @scripophix was ist der BuFiSchein ? Ist das der Fischereischein ? In meinem Fall vom Land Berlin ausgestellt ? Ich frage deswegen weil ich im September mal zum Brandungsangeln will zum ersten mal. 
Wenn das nicht der Fischereischein ist wo bekommt man diesen BuFiSchein ?
Ich bedanke mich schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

BuFiSchein = BundesFischereiSchein


----------



## KawangA (8. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Danke für die Info. Wo kann man diesen BuFiSchein erwerben ?


----------



## Franky (8. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Nirgendwo - weil es keinen BuFiSchein gibt, sondern wenn dann ausschließlich LaFiScheine - oder auch besser nur "Fischereischein"... Und den haste ja, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe?! Ich weiss nicht, wer immer wieder damit anfängt, aber Fischereirecht ist und bleibt wohl noch länger auf der Landesebene, weshalb ein Bundesfischereischein ad absurdum ist... 
Die Fischereischeine werden aber in der Regel von anderen Bundesländern anerkannt, so dass Du nur die jeweiligen regionalen Erlaubniskarten kaufen brauchst!


----------

